# Introducing new AutoGuide.com App



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

We are pleased to announce Nissan Forum is being added to the AutoGuide app network. It is available for download in the app store in a free and paid version. The only difference between the two apps is that the paid version is ad free. The app is a great way to stay connected to the forum while on the go.


To find out more information about the AutoGuide app:
Free Automotive, Car Mobile App - Apple & Android


----------

